

The Top 5 Stanford CS Students You Should Know - daegloe
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/30/top-5-stanford-cs-students-you-should-know/

======
ntumlin
Reading things like this makes me jealous at first, and then it makes me
think, "One day I'm going to be on that list."

